# Newbie baker question! baking vs. refrigerating?



## adoyzie (May 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I just made this following peanut butter bar recipe last night:

1	 cup honey
1/2	 cup sugar
1 1/2	 cups peanut butter
6	 cups corn flakes


-Heat corn syrup and sugar to a light boil and then remove from heat and stir in the peanut butter.
-Pour over the cornflakes in a big bowl and mix it all up.
-Lightly grease an 8x10" (or bigger- but not smaller!) pan and press the cornflake mixture into it.
-Refrigerate overnight.
-Cut into peices and serve.


They turned out great and delicious but I wanted a crunchier texture.  As it is, it has a slightly more crunchy texture than a Rice Krispie treat, but I wanted a texture more similiar to a granola bar.  As the recipe is now, there is no baking, just refridgerating to set.  

I'm very new to baking and cooking in general and I was wondering if I could pop these in the oven for about 15 minutes and if that would make them crunchy like a granola bar, or would just just burn or melt completely?!!

Any info would be appreciated!  Thanks in advance.
-amy


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2006)

I would suggest just adding more crushed cornflakes. I don't know that baking would get you to the desired consistency. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Dove (May 7, 2006)

since I don't see corn syrup in your recipe, I think you mean to say heat honey and sugar???
Are they real sweet? My DH might like them but then I would have a hard time staying away from them....
Dove


----------



## adoyzie (May 7, 2006)

Yes, I meant to write "heat honey and sugar."  (The orignal recipe asked for light corn syrup, and I subbed it with honey).

And they are mighty sweet and delicious.  The next batch I make I might tone down the honey and sugar a little bit.  

Also, I don't know if more cornflakes will make it as crunchy as I'd like.  That's why I'm wondering if baking it would make them crunchier!

Thanks again!


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 8, 2006)

Maybe add cruchy peanut butter or some other nuts.


----------



## PA Baker (May 8, 2006)

I'm worried that baking would either burn the sugar or melt everything enough to make the corn flakes mushy (if you used a lower temp to avoid burning the sugar).  What about adding some granola to the recipe (substituting out some of the corn flakes).  There was also a good thread not long ago on granola which may give you some granola recipes you like.   I think it was in the general cooking forum.


----------



## Big Al (Jul 11, 2006)

Stick the corn flakes in the oven by themselves to really crisp them up might help, the dilema is that as stated above, if you stick them in the oven then it'll all melt or burn the honey and if you put em in the fridge then you'll introduce moisture and they'll go soggy.  If you want to get high tech with them you could try a dehydrator, this might work too.  But then again who's got any of these lying round, could try putting them in a hot oven which is turned off and leave the door open but Im clutching at straws.  Let us know if you find a solution, its half the fun of cooking, making it the way you want it, welcome to the site and welcome to cooking.   Have fun.. ;-)


----------

